# sharkshields



## redracingski (Jan 29, 2008)

hi just am curious what people use to keep their shark shield totally in the water when you dont have a scupper hole.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Gravity. I just attach mine to the seat strap. No problem keeping it working properly


----------



## redracingski (Jan 29, 2008)

thanks peril.

Was thinking more re my racing ski and my new stealth that i havent got yet. Just thinking the extra spreed would lift it up...no?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

It isn't going to raise out of the water. So long as it is in the water it'll work


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

I attach mine to my leg, in case I fall in. The cable is long enough to dangle in the water.
Cheers

Simon 
Prowler 15


----------

